# Advice please



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

Guys FMH called me up for Bds nd my name is also in the list of D-Pharmacy in LMDC. I intend to go nd practice (whichever profession i choose) In US. Can sm1 plz tell me which degree has more scope over dere? BDS 4m FMH or Pharm-D 4m LMDC?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> Guys FMH called me up for Bds nd my name is also in the list of D-Pharmacy in LMDC. I intend to go nd practice (whichever profession i choose) In US. Can sm1 plz tell me which degree has more scope over dere? BDS 4m FMH or Pharm-D 4m LMDC?


FMH from Bds & nothing else........#yes

Why?

because d.pharmacy is not an established field yet, but dentistry is!

after becoming a pharmacist, you will be restricted to jobs in industries etc. only, but in dentistry you can earn alot from private practice to hospitals.

being a dentist you can avail all sort of international medical licensing exams, but i think it will be harder for you to make your way as a pharmacist.

moreover superb dentistry hospital of fmh will provide you environment full of learning & enthusiasm, as compared to doing newly started course of pharmacy in lmdc.

your expenditure will sum up to almost 2 lac/year in lmdc, then why not pay 5 lac/year in fmh & become a practicing doc. :happy:


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> Guys FMH called me up for Bds nd my name is also in the list of D-Pharmacy in LMDC. I intend to go nd practice (whichever profession i choose) In US. Can sm1 plz tell me which degree has more scope over dere? BDS 4m FMH or Pharm-D 4m LMDC?


FMH from Bds & nothing else........#yes

Why?

because d.pharmacy is not an established field yet, but dentistry is!

after becoming a pharmacist, you will be restricted to jobs in industries etc. only, but in dentistry you can earn alot from private practice to hospitals.

being a dentist you can avail all sort of international medical licensing exams, but i think it will be harder for you to make your way as a pharmacist.

moreover superb dentistry hospital of fmh will provide you environment full of learning & enthusiasm, as compared to doing newly started course of pharmacy in lmdc.

your expenditure will sum up to almost 2 lac/year in lmdc, then why not pay 5 lac/year in fmh & become a practicing doc. :happy:


----------



## dumyo (Sep 4, 2011)

Pharm-D is not valid in the US because the medicine is not universal. In order to practice Pharm-D it has to be originated within that country. I say BDS but you will have to check on the requirements prior depending on which state you would like to go, but that goes for any country you go to United States,Canada, Australia e.t.c.


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

@Emaan

Go for BDS, you won't regret it. You'll have many opportunities in this field.


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

thx 4 ur valuable advice guys nd @ Anas the amount ov fees dxnt matter, I wz just wonderin wich field shud I go for, besides tell u wat? FMH has asked 2 pay the amount ov 6lacs above whereas their prospectus says that the fees is only 5 lac #shocked


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

If you intend to go to U.S,keep in mind that they donot acknowledge any Bds from Pakistan.you will have to study in U.S for 3-4 years to start work there.its not sunni sunnai ,my family members live in U.S and one of my cousins did bds from baqai,studied again there and now working successfully but took him 5 more years.not discouraging you just letting you know the facts.i am talking about New york and New jersey may be be its different in other states.one more thing B.D.S from Pakistan is good if u intend to work in England,Europe,Malaysia,UAE.


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

amerhch said:


> If you intend to go to U.S,keep in mind that they donot acknowledge any Bds from Pakistan.you will have to study in U.S for 3-4 years to start work there.its not sunni sunnai ,my family members live in U.S and one of my cousins did bds from baqai,studied again there and now working successfully but took him 5 more years.not discouraging you just letting you know the facts.i am talking about New york and New jersey may be be its different in other states.one more thing B.D.S from Pakistan is good if u intend to work in England,Europe,Malaysia,UAE.


thx nd how abt Australia?
Hey I also heard dat after Bds we will hav 2 giv NBDE exams pt 1 nd 2 nd den we will get admission in DDS or smthin lyk dat 4 a masters course ov 2-4 years in US, if this is true den hw cum ur cxn ddnt gave NBDE nd ended up repeating everything?#confused


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

@EEMAAN ,AUSTRALIA is offcourse one of the better options.(this is the answer i got from some one on this forum while comparing bds and mbbs)yes u r very right abt USMLE...even american graduates have to take tht but probs come in a bigger package for pakistani graduates....they give u real tough time bt yes u do get accepted...i know these ppl who went to USA for practice after graduating from pakistani med schools n many others from my immediate family who did their medicine from USA...so there is difference in their priorities n preferences! but nevertheless if u r ready to take the challenge u're in because nothing is impossible....
i, myself came from USA to study medicine here bt thn after considering the time factor i decided to switch to BDS..n i didn't switch it like oh ok i have change of mind i'm not doing med no more n i'll go for dentistry.
i considered a few factors like 
A) time
B)scope
i met these ppl (all doctors) n had my family talked to this cardiologist n dentists back in USA...n after comparing them both i deliberately came up with the decision of dentistry...(i dun mean to offend somebody or distract them)
wel i'm sure u didn't know nothing about the BDS acceptance but dun worry let me tell u if u know what DDS is?? DDS is LIKE MD...because in USA u gotta have pre med n pre dental courses that may take up 2 your 3-4 yrs...ok here is the deal in USA all the foreign dental graduates they r offered DDS..what they do is they put u through the 2 or 3 year of DDS ( the advanced program for foreign dental graduates so it means not just pakistan) after this advanced program u get your licensure done n then do 1 year residency n then u apply for a job....in either case MBBS or BDS u get a good deal of jobs depending on your application build up! ok 1 important thing u gotta take NBDE (national board dental exam) part 1 before applying for DDS otherwise u're not eligible to apply...ok so u start your DDS, in the meantime u cud take NBDE part 2 n that's it..


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

amerhch said:


> @EEMAAN ,AUSTRALIA is offcourse one of the better options.(this is the answer i got from some one on this forum while comparing bds and mbbs)yes u r very right abt USMLE...even american graduates have to take tht but probs come in a bigger package for pakistani graduates....they give u real tough time bt yes u do get accepted...i know these ppl who went to USA for practice after graduating from pakistani med schools n many others from my immediate family who did their medicine from USA...so there is difference in their priorities n preferences! but nevertheless if u r ready to take the challenge u're in because nothing is impossible....
> i, myself came from USA to study medicine here bt thn after considering the time factor i decided to switch to BDS..n i didn't switch it like oh ok i have change of mind i'm not doing med no more n i'll go for dentistry.
> i considered a few factors like
> A) time
> ...


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

no it wasn't my cousin i got this material while searching that if i do bds from pakistan and then intend to go to US(i am american citizen but studied in Pakistan) how much time it will take to start work there.


----------

